# Alpacka Prototype?



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Any of you with friends at Alpacka have any info on the progress of the latest whitewater packraft? I'm still hoping it will become available someday soon. What kind of improvements are getting incorporated?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Any of you with friends at Alpacka have any info on the progress of the latest whitewater packraft? I'm still hoping it will become available someday soon. What kind of improvements are getting incorporated?


I don't work for Alpacka, nor can I speak for them, but I have spent a lot of time in the boat you're referring to over the past 6 months.

Can't give specifics, can really only say that they seem to be nailing down the last bits of minutiae. Just a wild guess, but I'd be shocked if it wasn't available this spring/summer.

Follow this link and you'll see some pics of it:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...926.1073741829.1058528004&type=1&l=3d88e88eea


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, Mike. I looked at your blog-awesome trips! Is the boat you took on the Chetco one of the prototypes? The bow and decking look different than other zippered Alpackas. I almost bought a Denalilama last year until I heard about the R & D happening for more challenging whitewater. I've been itching and occasionally twitching thinking about packrafting for way too long.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Thanks, Mike. I looked at your blog-awesome trips! Is the boat you took on the Chetco one of the prototypes? The bow and decking look different than other zippered Alpackas. I almost bought a Denalilama last year until I heard about the R & D happening for more challenging whitewater. I've been itching and occasionally twitching thinking about packrafting for way too long.


Yep, the black boat on the Chetco is a *very* early proto. Pretty much zero in common with where they are now--they just keep evolving the rigging to make it lighter, easier on initial setup, and less complex. I could be very happy with the (red) boat I have now, but there are several improvements that have happened since then. Hoping to have the newest iteration on the Salt in a few weeks.

Few more pics in my last few blog posts. Oh--and lots of pics and vid of it here:

Big Wheel Building: Reckoning.

The boat in the above linked post is also an older iteration, but it gives you some idea of where things are and where they're going.

Cheers,

MC


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Are D rings for thigh braces being included now, or are they still a retro fit? Ive seen the backband/thigh braces set up & feel like that would be a great option to be included in production.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Are D rings for thigh braces being included now, or are they still a retro fit? Ive seen the backband/thigh braces set up & feel like that would be a great option to be included in production.


Neither d-rings nor thigh braces per se, but yes rigging is included. I'd never go back to the d-ring setup after using what they're building these boats with.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

mikesee,

I checked out your photos of the pack rafts in action.

Very enjoyable. And the photos look like they were taken by a long time professional photographer.

Hope things are going well for you. I think going on a river like you and your bud did is a great way to figure out what is going on.

Looking forward to seeing you post more photos of your next river adventure.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I'll figure someway to scratch the itch in the mean time. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with. Chetco is way up on the list!


----------

